# whats needed in motorhome when you go to france



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys 
just need to check what is needed in motorhome when you go to france. 
i have a 2005 transit rimor m/h 2.4tdci , i have the red triangle, hiviz vest, fire ex, fire blanket, 
please is there anything else i need.
cheers in advance
vince


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Spare bulbs for all lights and spare glasses if you need them for driving.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Double breathalyser Kit.

PS ORIGINALS (not copies) of ALL vehicle documents + driving licence and passports


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

A cheese knife and a corkscrew are essential.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Squash.............if you drink it. French stuff is yuck


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Dont forget your headlight deflectors if your right hand drive
Ian


----------



## shreksnr (Sep 17, 2011)

*take to france*

Tea bags ,Bacon and cookin sauces . Colin


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

cheddar cheese


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think you need 2 warning triangles, and best to have luminous jackets for all occupants. Turn off speed camera warnings on navigation devices.

see cronckle's guide

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69031-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Breathalyzers*

Breathalyzers!

See here

Stanner is not kidding

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes.. get 2 warning triangles, there are different requirements for countries but if you have 2 you are covered...
Think most other items have been mentioned above...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> I think you need 2 warning triangles, and best to have luminous jackets for all occupants. Turn off speed camera warnings on navigation devices.
> 
> see cronckle's guide
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69031-0-days0-orderasc-.html


Mike

According to my Michelin Road Atlas (20110 only one triangle is needed - 2 needed only in Spain and Cyprus.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need 2 warning triangles, and best to have luminous jackets for all occupants. Turn off speed camera warnings on navigation devices.
> ...


thanks Geoff, I dd wonder. but we carry 2 at all times anyway.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Blimey, things have changed a little since I last went to France! Almost makes me wonder if it's worth the bother


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Spiritofherald said:


> Blimey, things have changed a little since I last went to France! Almost makes me wonder if it's worth the bother


 :lol: don;t worry! It's a lot more relaxed on the roads over there.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spend an hour browsing in here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Cronkle's excellent guide isn't the only one worth reading when planning a French trip. Loads of other advice and checklists etc.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I've just returned from a great month in France travelling over 2000 miles. I never got stopped at all, not even to check if I had a breathalyser, including the 'compulsory' spare, beam deflectors, hi viz vests, any of my driving or vehicle documents or to check the weight of my vehicle. 
I never noticed any Police checking for a definate 5 seconds halt at STOP signs but I made sure I did. 
I paid Class 2 on the few tolls I used even though my MH is 4250kg MGW.
I did notice a lot of new speed indicator signs, always co located with a speed limit sign and in some cases a speed camera shortly afterwards. There were still loads of pre warning signs of cameras. 
Lesley fell off her bike dislocating her shoulder requiring a two night stay in Agen hospital so Assurance Voyager is a must in addition to the European Health card. I can recommend The Caravan Club Travel insurance who's performance was very very good. Great service from the emergency and hospital personnel and I was welcome to park the MH at the hospital using it as my base. 
France is to me still the perfect place to tour with the camping car and we spent less than €100 in nightly fees, these were at Atlantic coast aires with all the others free. The pick of the bunch were Mortagne sur Gironde at €7pn, Gastes at €7pn, Vieux Boucau at €11pn and Gourdon and Uzerche which were free. 
Ray


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for all your replys
will be on the safe side and get more new hiviz vests, bulbs, etcetc.
one more question 
as my van is a 2005 2.4 tdci ford is there a tax i have to pay while im there. emmisions etc
cheers
vince


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

millepeed said:


> as my van is a 2005 2.4 tdci ford is there a tax i have to pay while im there. emmisions etc
> cheers
> vince


No


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

pet passports if you have pets


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

All the Aires of France (Vicarious Books), book of French market days and a good phrase book,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a couple of shopping bags (no free bags given out at supermarkets!) and a Euro coin for the trolley.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We went through France last May and July, on our way to and from Spain and Portugal. We tried everywhere to buy breath testers, none to be had in garages, supermarkets or pharmacies.

Called to see our French friend on our way back, she said the French couldn't buy them either, they hadn't made enough, sold out everywhere. This is despite the fact that most French people think it's a load of old nonsense!

We're off to France again 11th September, coming back end of November. We'll try again to buy them, but no point worrying if we can't. We also can't turn off the speed camera warnings on our Garmin, so it's in the lap of the gods!

We've been driving in France for the last 25 years, and never had a problem with police. Spain's the one to watch, the Guardia Civil are not very civil!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just because someone else has not been stopped and checked for Hi viz vets etc doesnt mean YOU wont be. 

If there are specific rules then my attitude is thats its a good idea to abide by them, why invite grief ??

As far as the speed canmera information is concerned you need to be aware that the offence is carrying a device that CAN tell you where they are. Even if your device is switched off IF it CAN display that information you have coimmitted the offence CAN be fined and CAN have the device confiscated. (But of course "Flic" has to know HOW to operate your device in order to ascertain if its legal or not. If the internal battery is flat or has been removed and you "dont have" a 12V cable he is going to have a problem with that isnt he :wink: ) 

Why would you want/need a speed camera warning device anyway?? your on holiday, your not in any sort of rush, and you know the 80 limit starts at the red on white village sign and stops when you get the same sign with a diagonal line through it! 

Speeding fines are a "Voluntary tax" Stay alert and look out for the signs and know your vehicles speed limits.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've not seen any breathlyzers for sale in France! 

Do not take cheese!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> I've not seen any breathlyzers for sale in France!
> Do not take cheese!


We found a couple in a pharmacie, but had to hunt them down!

As for cheese, while I agree with you 100% we stood behind an English woman in a street market in Sarlat, and she was berating the (cheese) stall holder because he didn't have any English cheddar.

She went away complaining loudly that it's impossible to buy decent cheese in France!! 8O

We always thought it was difficult not to! :wink:

Now't so weird as folk, eh?

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

OMG!

Dave. I'm afraid I would have fell about laughing!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

After looking for breathalysers for 3 weeks in France in June we ended up buying some on the ferry on the way home for our son to be ready to go there in July! More expensive but better safe than sorry I think.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed Blondel.

I can't understand the folk who say, _"Don't bother, you are unlikely to be stopped."_

That's quite true of course, but if you are stopped for *any *reason and les Flics decide to get stroppy check things, you are in for an awful lot of unnecessary hassle. The fine, if any, might be trivial - but who wants a lot of fuss and bother on holiday! For a couple of quid it's worth it just for the peace of mind!

(Just mine, of course. :wink: )

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

UK plug fuses (round type 3a, 5a 13amp) if you are using your UK electrical devices.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As far as I know you won't be fined for not having a breathlyser until November.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd

I heard that cheese is to be banned shortly and a hefty fine imposed for possession 

Aldra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You should be able to get the breathalysers from most Nauraoto stores, usually located near large supermarkets. Also it used to be a requirement to carry a first aid kit in France. Don't know if this is still the case but no doubt someone will know!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra you little minx!!

I'm having cheese and Leffe withdrawls. Ran out of both a few days ago. Currently in the Verdon Gorges and not been able to get any!

Still should be at lac st croix tomorrow. There had better be nobody in my favourite spot! I have it all planned. Park up in favourite spot in the sire, bit of a.row in the dinghy, swim, hike, cheese, beer get guitar out! 

Leave the van and bike on aire the next day as I haven't got a breathlyzzzzzer


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd I despair of you

How can you run out of cheese and beer? 

millepeed, ignore his advice

obviously not to be trusted

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Have you noticed how loads of us have done our best to help on this question, without any thanks from the questioner?

We always try to thank everyone who has provided a useful, amusing, or even useless but well-meaning answer.

What does everyone else think about "thanks", after all, you only have to click!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a tread on this topic Easyriders,

Like you I think its very thoughtless to ask for help and then not thank 
those that respond either with the thank button or even better by a few lines of thanks

I wonder if millepeed has already left for France?? If he's anything like me he wont be able to get on line except in Mc Donalds :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

But he DID thank everybody......


millepeed said:


> thanks for all your replys
> will be on the safe side and get more new hiviz vests, bulbs, etcetc.
> one more question
> as my van is a 2005 2.4 tdci ford is there a tax i have to pay while im there. emmisions etc
> ...


Not everyone realises the function of the <thank> button - in fact I seem to remember a while ago even some (ex) Mods couldn't tell the difference between the <thank> and


> buttons :roll:
> 
> As said maybe millepeed has already left (not everyone takes a laptop with them) or maybe they just don't visit as often as others do.
> 
> BUT they did thank everyone who had helped up to that point, not albeit, just by pressing a button, but by taking the trouble to post a personal thank you message.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Stanner said:


> But he DID thank everybody......
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

same here

was really responding to Easyrider and did not check

sorry Millepeed

Hope you are having a great holiday

Aldra


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm following this post as I'm seriously considering travelling to France for the first time (in the motor-home).
But i think the post quoted below, might need updating as it was written in 2009 and makes no mention of a Breathalyser.



bognormike said:


> I think you need 2 warning triangles, and best to have luminous jackets for all occupants. Turn off speed camera warnings on navigation devices.
> 
> see cronckle's guide
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69031-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

New reg as of Nov.

http://connexionfrance.com/breath-test-tractors-farmers-14034-view-article.html

Ray.


----------

